# Back Muscles! Are you using them?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So, in response to midwesthunter95's thread, I decided to post this. If you don't find it interesting enough, I am sorry, but I woke up a few minutes ago, and it's the first thing that came to my mind.

Who is using their back muscles? I mean really using them. That is something my coach has been working with me about lately.

Me made me change the way I draw to use my back better, and he makes me keep my shoulder blade tight though the entire shot to get the release to go off. It seams to be paying off.

So, who is doing this? Anybody? Or are you guys just using your finger. 

(maybe this will get some conversation)


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i shoot a backtension so i have to:darkbeer:


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm trying as well to visualize my mid traps, rhomboids and rear delts doing the pulling. This will not only make you better and keep fatigue to a minimum, it will also decrease risk for injury.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I was taught to shoot from my back from the very start so its never been much of an issue with me.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

s4 shooter said:


> i shoot a backtension so i have to:darkbeer:


No, that's not true! I shoot with a True Back Tension: instead of rotating it like a hinge, it just works on pressure. 

Anyways, until recently I wouldn't really use my back. I would just pull with my elbow. It seamed to work okay, but using the back is much more consistent.

Anyways, my point is that just because you have a bt does not mean that you have to use your back to shoot. Lots of people don't.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i just tighten my back muscles and it goes off:darkbeer:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

when shooting recurve, using the back muscles are a must


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I shoot wth back tension. I have my releases set pretty cold, so I really have to pull to get my shot off. Hinge or true back tension, I do it the same way: tighten up my back muscles and push with my bow arm.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I mostly use my back to draw back


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> I shoot wth back tension. I have my releases set pretty cold, so I really have to pull to get my shot off. Hinge or true back tension, I do it the same way: tighten up my back muscles and *push with my bow arm.*


That's the other thing that My coach and I are working with. Before the form switch, I would also push with my bow arm. It made things sort of inconsistent, because it is difficult to get the arm to push the same way every time. Now I just sort of keep the bow arm where it's at and pull.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

what I do to keep myself from using my back muscles is sitting down when I draw my bow back and shoot. That and when I draw my bow back, the arm that is holding the bow is completely stretched out and I only use my arm that's holding the string to pull my bow back.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

All Back Muscle Here! 

My gf says she loves to watch me shoot in the yard with my shirt off (which i usually do to get a tan) but anyways she likes it because my back muscles flex as i draw back! Ive used my back muscles since ive start shooting bows. It sure does show when it really counts!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep.
thats the only good way to shoot consistantly.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.performance-archery.tv/

Check out episode 22.

This guy knows what he's talking about. Most would say I use my back mucles properly during the shot, but I know I don't. I'm going to blank bale until I figure this out with a camera on my back.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Probably not 100%, but I have to to a degree in order to shoot 7+# longbows for hours upon end:lol:.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Got a camera on my back today when shooting. 

I'm definately using my back muscles, but not in the way I should.

Its all over in my draw shoulder right now, so I need to even it out. 

Noticed I was leaning back so I shortened my draw a little. It's easier to get my backtesion release to go off now and my posture is better.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Jared Les said:


> Got a camera on my back today when shooting.
> 
> I'm definately using my back muscles, but not in the way I should.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear.

You know, you should be able to know if you are using your back muscles. You don't need a camera to do it. 

Just by pulling the string back you can see your shoulder blades move. But, that does not mean that you are really using them. You should be able to feel them flex. 

Just trying to help.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> You know, you should be able to know if you are using your back muscles. You don't need a camera to do it.
> 
> ...


I can definately feel them working, I just couldn't pinpoint exactly which ones I had been using.


----------

